# ситец веселенький



## Setwale_Charm

_Алло, это магазин «Ткани»? Скажите, у вас есть ситец какой-нибудь такой, веселенький?
? Приезжайте... Обхохочетесь._
Никогда не могла понять смысл этого анекдота...

 Что значит "ситец веселенький"?


----------



## KSSLW

Хахаха... В этом анекдоте "весёленький" относится к расцветкам, рисункам на ткани. Я знаком с версией анекдота где как раз-таки упоминаются расцветки:
-скажите, а расцветки весёленькие?
-Ага, приезжайте, обхохочемся...

Тут ещё добавлена доза истинного русского едкого юмора =)))


----------



## Ptak

> Что значит "ситец веселенький"?


Я всегда это понимала как ситец с "весёленькими" расцветками, как и сказал выше ksslw. Цветочки, ромашки, светленькие, "веселенькие" тона...
А смысл анекдота, по-моему, был в том, что продавец показывал на пустые полки и _поэтому_ говорил "обхохочетесь". Ну или имел в виду, что приедете - увидите пустые полки и обхохочетесь. Правда это из вышеприведенного диалога не следует, но возможно, это изначально был не анекдот, а какая-то сценка, а потом эти две фразы вырвали из контекста и превратили в анекдот... ?


----------



## kotlomoy

При чем тут пустые полки? На мой взгляд смысл очевиден:
- А расцветки веселенькие?
- Да. Такие веселенькие, что обхохочетесь...


----------



## Ptak

kotlomoy said:


> При чем тут пустые полки?


Просто мне _смутно помнится_, что смысл был в этом.



kotlomoy said:


> На мой взгляд смысл очевиден:
> - А расцветки веселенькие?
> - Да. Такие веселенькие, что обхохочетесь...


Ну вот а мне в таком виде тоже не совсем понятен юмор. Типа "у нас только ужасные расцветки"? Ну ясно. Но не смешно.
Хотя, может, и про полки не смешно, но просто мне как-то так с детства, что ли, запомнилось...


----------



## kotlomoy

Не понял, причем тут "_ужасные _расцветки"?
Написано же: "расцветки _веселенькие_", т.е. _веселые_. Если не знаете это слово, могу назвать близкий аналог: _смешные_
- А расцветки _смешные_?
- Такие _смешные_, что обхохочетесь...
Только в данном контексте _веселенькие _подходит гораздо лучше.

Вы сказали не _смешно_? LoL


----------



## Ptak

Не волнуйтесь, я знаю это слово.

Видите ли, в русском языке такой ответ ("такой веселенький, что обхохочешься") может означать прямо противоложный смысл, просто фраза может быть сказана с сарказмом. Например:
- А фильм смешной?
- Ага. Обхохочешься. (это можно сказать таким тоном, что будет ясно: _смешной он, как же; ничего там нет смешного_). Очень распространенный прием в русском языке, между прочим (если вы этого не знаете).


----------



## kotlomoy

*Ptak*

Вы совершенно правы, однако в этом случае (анекдот) _веселенькие _имеет прямой смысл. Отсюда и ответ: "Обхохочетесь"


----------



## Kolan

kotlomoy said:


> Не понял, причем тут "_ужасные _расцветки"?


Строго говоря, они не ужасные (terrible), а дурацкие, нелепые (*ridiculous*), потому и обхохочешься. Но передать игру слов на английском прямо не получается, и я подумал, что пара _terrible - terrific_ в какой-то степени её замещает, но, конечно, того юмора не воспроизводит.


----------



## Etcetera

Я бы не назвала такие рацветки "дурацкими", для меня слово "веселенькие", если речь о расцветках, имеет положительные коннотации.

Кстати, наверное, смысл этого анекдота сейчас уже не вполне ясен. Даже мне надо немного подумать, чтобы понять, в чем его суть, а пятнадцатилетний подросток просто пожмет плечами.


----------



## Kolan

etcetera said:


> Я бы не назвала такие рацветки "дурацкими", для меня слово "веселенькие", если речь о расцветках, имеет положительные коннотации.


В точности такова посылка анекдота. Но продавщица, которая видит всю гамму тканей перед собой, отвечает игрой слов, что, дескать, у полученного товара расцветки такие, что над ними можно только хохотать.


etcetera said:


> Кстати, наверное, смысл этого анекдота сейчас уже не вполне ясен. Даже мне надо немного подумать, чтобы понять, в чем его суть, а пятнадцатилетний подросток просто пожмет плечами.


Анекдот критикует косность советской лёгкой промышленности, которую уже не все застали.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Строго говоря, они не ужасные (terrible), а дурацкие, нелепые (*ridiculous*), потому и обхохочешься.



Ни в коем случае! Слово "весёлый", применительно к расцветкам, означает "приятный для глаза, яркий, сочный, поднимающий настроение" и т.д. Обычно слово используют в разговорной речи, когда говорят о расцветках тканей, обоев и т.д.  "Соль" анекдота заключается в обычной игре слов (wordplay), построенной на двойном значении слова; первое я привёл выше, а второе - "вызывающий радость, смех" и пр.



> Резиновые сапожки - Божья коровка. Такие сапожки - мечта любого малыша!!! 100% высококачественная натуральная резина. Яркие и весёлые расцветки. Удобная и тёплая подкладка


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Слово "весёлый", применительно к расцветкам, означает "приятный для глаза, яркий, сочный, поднимающий настроение" и т.д....
> "Соль" анекдота заключается в обычной игре слов (wordplay), построенной на двойном значении слова; первое я привёл выше, а второе - "вызывающий радость, смех" и пр.


Что же такого смешного в этой игре слов, что _обхохочешься_?

_Алло, это магазин «Ткани»? Скажите, у вас есть ситец какой-нибудь такой, _приятный для глаза, яркий, сочный, поднимающий настроение_?_
_? Приезжайте... _(Есть вызывающие радость, смех.) _Обхохочетесь._

Какие же должны быть эти расцветки, чтобы от них не просто смеяться, а именно нахохотаться вдоволь?


----------



## kotlomoy

Kolan said:


> Какие же должны быть эти расцветки, чтобы от них не просто смеяться, а именно нахохотаться вдоволь?



LOL! Это же анекдот! Как и в любом анекдоте, здесь не нужно ничего обосновывать - это же просто шутка! Либо вы ее поняли, либо нет.
Вы что же думаете каждая шутка должна под собой иметь реальную основу?
В данном случае *Q-cumber *совершенно прав: в этом анекдоте юмор довольно прост, и не надо здесь искать скрытого подтекста, антисоветского или какого-либо другого


----------



## kotlomoy

Да, и я согласен, что анекдот не очень смешной


----------



## Kolan

kotlomoy said:


> Да, и я согласен, что анекдот не очень смешной


Если принять вашу точку зрения, то он, действительно, не смешной. То есть, это вообще не анекдот.

С другой стороны, тот, кто помнит, насколько убогим мог быть выбор тканей в захолустном советском магазине, когда о потребителе заботились только на словах, вполне может трактовать диалог в духе критики легпрома. И тогда можно похохотать.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> .... когда о потребителе заботились только на словах, вполне может трактовать диалог в духе критики легпрома. И тогда можно похохотать.



Господи, да причём тут "критика легпрома"?

Это откуда цитатка, по Вашему? Из сборника советских анекдотов?


> - Какой веселенький ситец! - воскликнула во всех отношениях приятная дама, глядя на платье просто приятной дамы.
> 
> - Да, очень веселенький. Прасковья Федоровна, однако же, находит, что лучше, если бы клеточки были помельче, и чтобы не коричневые были крапинки, а голубые....





PS Да и не было в советские времена никакого дефицита ситца <chintz> ярких расцветок. Продавался он совершенно свободно, и женщины сами шили из него платья. Весь знаменитый "город невест" - Иваново - занимался производством ситца.


----------



## Kolan

О том, что в советских магазинах лежали горы ситца, никто и не спорит. Лежали горы, вот именно. Потому что расцветки были не просто *весёленькие*, а "*обхохочешься*". Но уровень анекдота - вполне "Крокодильский", поэтому на антисоветский он не тянет. Критиковать лёгкую промышленность разрешалось в умеренных пределах, не затрагивая основ. Например, *расцветки*.

В качестве второго аспекта критики в этом анекдоте можно выделить грубость работников сферы обслуживания.


----------



## kotlomoy

kolan said:


> О том, что в советских магазинах лежали горы ситца, никто и не спорит. Лежали горы, вот именно. Потому что расцветки были непросто *весёленькие*, а "*обхохочешься*". Но уровень анекдота - вполне "Крокодильский", поэтому на антисоветский он не тянет. Критиковать лёгкую промышленность разрешалось в умеренных пределах, не затрагивая основ. Например, *расцветки*.
> 
> В качестве второго аспекта критики в этом анекдоте можно выделить грубость работников сферы обслуживания.



Забавно это, как в простой шутке, оказывается, можно найти много аспектов критики, если постараться. Наверное таким же образом, только хуже, работали цензоры в СССР, в лучшие их (цензоров) годы.

Любопытно услышать где там спрятана грубость работников, ибо я к своему стыду не увидел и критики совпрома


----------



## Kolan

kotlomoy said:


> Любопытно услышать где там спрятана грубость работников, ибо я к своему стыду не увидел и критики совпрома


Продавщица передразнивает покупательницу, что является грубым нарушением в работе с клиентом. В принципе, за такой ответ можно вылететь с работы в тот же день.

В более утрированной форме это прослеживается в анекдоте про прачечную.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I think the question has been sufficiently answered and the discussion strayed sufficiently off topic for this thread to be closed.


----------

